#  > Dating >  > Man zoekt Vrouw >  vrouw voor huwelijk

## manwiltrouwen

salaam

ik ben een man van 32 jaar en zoek een dame die echt iets serieus wil opbouwen en elkaar echt wil leren kennen op een eerlijke manier en openheid ik ben een zeer openminded persoon alleen vind ik wel dat je altijd eerlijk tegen elkaar moeten blijven en samen een goede band moet kunnen opbouwen voor dat je met elkaar kunt trouwen
ik weet dat veel tegen een relatie zijn maar helaas ik ben er wel voor en waarom omdat de enigste manier is om te kijken of je echt bij elkaar past en zeker weet dat je huwelijk zal lukken omdat je veel van elkaar leert en van elkaar accepteert daarom ben ik op zoek naar een dame die er wel voor open staat en dan ook echt iets wilt opbouwen je verleden doet er niet toe het gaat om het heden en wat we voor elkaar kunnen betekenen 
voor verder informatie kun je mij een bericht sturen en dan zal ik daarop antwoorden

----------


## manwiltrouwen

?????

----------


## manwiltrouwen

????????????

----------


## Anissa15

Ikkk Will

----------

